
The Islamic State (2014) - maxwell
https://news.vice.com/video/the-islamic-state-full-length
======
transfire
Very educational. The U.S. response to I.S. seems completely out of touch. The
only way it makes any sense is if it is a Honeypot tactic -- to lure in as
many radical Muslims to one place as possible before unleashing on them. And
yet no ground troops are forthcoming, and I am pretty sure they can have
babies faster than we can bomb them out of existence.

~~~
maxharris
_I am pretty sure they can have babies faster than we can bomb them out of
existence_

When we defeated Nazi Germany, 70 years ago, we pulled no punches:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombing_of_Dresden_in_World_Wa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombing_of_Dresden_in_World_War_II)

We killed between 22,700 to 25,000 of the enemy's population in just two days
(February 13th-15th, 1945).

In a different raid on Japan, we killed between 88,000 and 100,000 people in a
_single_ air raid:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombing_of_Tokyo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombing_of_Tokyo)

I hasten to add that the weapons we have at our disposal today are vastly more
powerful than any weapon we had 70 years ago.

While there are people today that question the effectiveness of these specific
raids in bringing the war, the overall point remains: we fought a total war,
and the result was a total victory, and a lasting peace with the new nations
that sprang from the rubble.

Today we don't have a tenth of the moral certainty that our grandparents'
generation had, and that is why we (the West) are losing.

